# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Πτερόρροια?

## Efi*

Γεια σας και απο εμενα.Εχω ενα ζευγάρι πιγκου'ι'νακια σχεδον ενα χρονο  τώρα.Την τελευταια εβδομαδα ο αρσενικος εχει αρχισει να χανει φτερα στη  περιοχη του κεφαλιου και στο λαιμο ενω στο σωμα του εχουν αρχισει να  ασπριζουν τα φτερα.Επισης ξυνεται και λιγο.Στην κουρτινα του κλουβιου  βρηκα κατι μαυρα εντομα και τα σκοτωσα ολα.Μεσα στη φωλια δεν βρηκα  τιποτα και ουτε πανω στο πουλι.Στο πετ σοπ που ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι  ειναι πτερορροια και οτι δεν χρειαζεται κατι να του χορηγησω.Ωστοσο  ανησυχω πολυ γιατι το πουλι ειναι συνεχεια μεσα στη φωλια.Τρωει και  πλενεται βεβαια αλλα δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δραστηριο.Μηπως φταιει που εχω  φυλλα εφημεριδας μεσα στη φωλια?Οταν χρησιμοποιουσα νημα βρηκα τον  αρσενικο μπλεγμενο σε αυτο και κρεμασμενο απο τη φωλια και δεν το  ξαναχρησιμοποιησα.Η θυληκια(αν ειναι οντως...) 
ειναι μια χαρα ευτυχως.Ειναι τα πρωτα μου πουλια και δεν εχω και  εμπειρια.Μηπως ξερει κανεις να μου πει τι ειναι αυτο 'η καποιον  πτηνιατρο να παω?Μενω Πατησια.
Ευχαριστω

Υ.Γ Σορρυ για τα κεφαλαια δεν γνωριζα...

----------


## Nikkk

Τέτοια εποχή συμβαίνει η πτερορροια στα πουλιά. Εμένα πριν ένα μήνα ξεκίνησε στα κοκατίλ μου και πριν λίγες μέρες στο κεφάλι της μαινας μας άρχισε να φαίνεται το δέρμα ανάμεσα στα μαύρα φτερά...

----------


## jk21

μπορει και να εχει ξεκινησει φυσιολογικη πτεροροια αλλα οι λευκες τριχες μαλλον σε καποια διατροφικη ελλειψεη με παραπεμπουν ... 

για το φυλο του αρσενικου εισαι σιγουρη; θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις φωτο του ζευγαριου; για δες εδω
http://www.avianweb.com/javafinches.html

----------


## Efi*

Γεια σας παιδια και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.Τα ταιζω κελα'ι'δινη,αυγοτροφη,ενα αλλο που δεν θυμαμαι  πως λεγεται και απο βιταμινες tropical και χλωροφυλλη.Ολες αυτες οι  τροφες ειναι χυμα κλεισμενες σε σακουλακια του κιλου.Επισης τους δινω  και μαρουλι.Για φωτο θα το προσπαθησω.Το site που με παρεπεμψες το εχω  δει οπως επισης και αλλα site εκτροφεων java sparrow προσπαθωντας να  σιγουρευτω για το φυλο.Στο site που μου εδωσες στο σημειο sexing javas  εκει που εχει την τετραδα φωτογραφιων η κατασταση του δικου μου  απεικονιζεται σχεδον ολοιδια στην κατω αριστερη φωτο που λεει cock επανω  στο κεφαλακι.Επισης τα εχω στο μπαλκονι παντα.Σε περιπτωση που βοηθαει  αυτο...

----------


## jk21

γι ατο φυλο θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που ξερουν το ειδος καλυτερα .απλα εγω σε παρεπεμψα στη σελιδα αν καταλαβαινες κατι . οταν λες κελαιδινη εννοεις των καναρινιων μιγμα; νομιζω θελουν για παραδεισια με ποικιλια eidvn millet κυριως και περισσοτερους αμυλουχους .αυτα που λες <<βιταμινη >> μαλλον θα ειναι μπισκοτο και δεν θα τα συνιστουσα αν εχουν εντονα χρωματα .για το λευκο που εμφανιζεται στο κυριως κορμι (στο κεφαλι απο οτι ειδα συμβαινει ) μαλλον θελει ψαξιμο εκτος αν καποιος γνωριζει .στους ανθρωπους εκτος των αλλων το προωρο ασπρισμα των μαλλιων μπορει να οφειλεται και σε ελλειψη βιταμινης Β12  .Στην αυγοτροφη υπαρχει αλλα σαν βιταμινη Β μην περιμενεις και πολλα μετα την θερμικη επεξεργασια αφυδατωσης που γινεται στο αυγο ... να δινεις και φρεσκο ή αυγοτροφη που να το περιεχει

----------


## Efi*

Ανεβαζω δυο φωτο.Δεν ξερω αν το εκανα σωστα.Στη μια το πουλι εχει αραια  φτερα στο κεφαλι.Αυτος ειναι ο αρσενικος-υποθετω.Στην αλλη ειναι η  θυληκια-επισης υποθετω.Η κελαιδινη ειναι για παραδεισια και οι βιταμινες  ειναι τριμματα πολυχρωμη οσον αφορα την tropical και τριμματα πορτοκαλι  οσον αφορα τη χλωροφυλλη και οντως εχουν εντονα χρωματα.αυγο ωμο οσες  φορες κι αν τους εχω δωσει δεν το αγγιξαν καν.Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για  την ενημερωση γιατι και στο πετ σοπ που ρωταω δεν πολυξερουν  τελικα...Επισης τα αραιωμενα λευκα φτερα ειναι τελικα στο κεφαλι μονο  γιατι τον ειδα μετα απο το μπανιο που ηταν ανακατο το φτερωμα του.

[/IMG]
[/IMG]

----------


## Efi*

και τις ξανανεβαζω σωστα αυτη τη φορα.σημειωση:οταν λεω ωμο αυγο δεν εννοοω ωμο ωμο βρασμενο εννοειται απλως οχι σε τροφη μεσα

----------


## jk21

ΕΦΗ αν τελικα ειναι απλη πτεροροια αυτο  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%B9%CE%B1+jk21  θα σε βοηθησει .

δες και αυτες τις αυγοτροφες (συνταγες )  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82  ωστε να εισαγαγεις με καποιο τροπο και το φρεσκο αυγο στη διατροφη του .για την πτεροροια το θεωρω σημαντικοτατο .οπως και τον σπορο κινοα (ειναι αμυλουχος οχι λιπαρος ,με ιδανικη ποιοτητα αμινοξεων )
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CF%8E%CE%BD

διευκρινισε στις φωτο ποιο θεωρεις θηλυκο και πιο αρσενικο

----------


## Efi*

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια σου.Σιγουρα θα την φτιαξω  την αυγοτροφη τις ερχομενες ημερες.Ενα σκευασμα για την πτερορροια που  λεγεται feather up το γνωριζεις?Τι γνωμη εχεις για αυτο?Επισης  σπιρουλινα που θα βρω?Ανεβαζω καλυτερες φωτο που τραβηξα σημερα.Το πουλι  με το αραιο και ξασπρισμενο κεφαλι ειναι κατα την αποψη μου το αρσενικο.

----------


## nikolas_23

αυτο που ειναι στην 3η φωτο ειναι αρσενικο οταν τα java ειναι στην πτερορροια  το καταλαβαινεις μονο αν δεις πουπουλα κατω  δεν καραφλιαζουν ουτε αλλαζει η εμφανιση τους μονο που στο τελος οταν αλλαζουν στο κεφαλι  βγαζουν μερικα ασπρα πουπουλα μεχρι να τελειωσει η διαδικασια.δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει αυτο καθολου

----------


## vagelis76

εγώ σε αυτή τη φώτο βλέπω "καλαμάκια"με γεμάτα φτερά μέσα.Δηλαδή νέα φτερά τυλιγμένα σε μεμβράνη που αναπτύσσονται σιγά σιγά,κάτι φυσιολογικότατο,εκτός αν δε βλέπω καλά στις φώτο.

----------


## nikolas_23

και αυτο αρσενικο ειναι  το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν επρεπε να εχει γινει ετσι

----------


## jk21

εφη το feather up  που λες μαλλον ειναι αυτο 
featherup.jpg  δεν το ξερω σαν σκευασμα αλλα  ειδα οτι μαλλον ερχεται απο αμερικη και στη συσταση του εχει 
Vitamins  A, D3, E plus 10 other vitamins. Rapisorb minerals: selenium, iron,  cobalt, manganese, copper, zinc, magnesium plus iodine and sulphur.  Limiting amino acids, protein and Glucose polymers. 

δηλαδη πολυβιταμινουχο ,με μεταλλικα στοιχεια επιπλεον και θειουχα αμινοξεα καταλληλα για την αναπτυξη του φτερωματος .ενα πληρες συμπληρωμα δηλαδη.το εχεις ηδη ; αν ναι ή αν εστω γνωριζεις ποσο στοιχειζει και σε τι ποσοτητα βγαινει; απο οτι ειδα καπου σε σελιδα του εξωτερικου εχει διαρκεια ζωης ενος ετους

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα παιδια.Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.Τελικα απο οτι φαινεται εχω δυο αρσενικααα...Παντως πολυ κριμα γιατι ανυπομονουσα να δω γεννητουρια...Τωρα τι κανω?Μηπως πρεπει να τα χωρισω και να τους βρω ταιρια?Δημητρη το feather up απλα το διαβασα καπου αλλου (ουτε καν θυμαμαι που με τοσα που διαβαζω τελευταια...) απλα οτι συνισταται για την πτερορροια.Δεν το εχω αναζητησει ακομα ουτε μεσω νετ ουτε στα πετ σοπ.Απλα σε ρωτησα μιας που εχεις τοση εμπειρια μηπως ηξερες να μου πεις για αυτο.Σκοπευω να τους δωσω την αυγοτροφη αφου την φτιαξω απο τη συνταγη που μου εδωσες και αν βρω και το feather up να τους το χορηγησω και αυτο.Επισης οταν ειναι κατα την διαρκεια της πτερορροιας επιτρεπεται να τα ψεκασω με ψειροκτονα?Υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη μαρκα?Σορυ για τις τοσες ερωτησεις...Αυριο θα κατεβω **** για να παρω τα συστατικα για τις αυγοτροφες οποτε και θα ψαξω και στα πετ σοπ στην Αθηνας μπας και το βρω να το αγορασω.Αν το βρω θα σε ενημερωσω πως και τι.Νικολα απο οτι βλεπω στα κατοικιδια σου εχεις κι εσυ Java finch.Τι εννοεις οταν λες οτι δεν θα επρεπε να εχει γινει ετσι?Τα δικα σου το εχουν παθει ποτε αυτο?Λες δηλ. να μην ειναι απλη πτερορροια?

----------


## panaisompatsos

http://translate.google.com/translat...6prmd%3Divnsfd

----------


## Efi*

Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ για το link

----------


## jk21

εφη εδω το ειχα δει σαν σκευασμα σε μια ελλ σελιδα για αρπαχτικα μονο αν θυμαμαι καλα  .στο λινκ με το αρθρο  για την  πτεροροια  αναφερω και αλλες μαρκες με πολυβιταμινουχα που εχουν και αμινοξεα .αυτες θα τις βρεις πιο ευκολα .δεν εχω εμπειρια οπως λες στη χρηση τους γιατι εχω κανει χρηση μονο μιας απο αυτες γιατι κυριως εχει και προβιοτικο (γαλακτοβακιλλους ) στη συσταση της . την grow more plus  αλλα δεν θα σου πω οτι ειναι καλη ουτε κακη γιατι απλα δεν μπορω να την συγκρινω 

για τα ψειροκτονα απο οσο γνωριζω δεν υπαρχει κολλημα με την πτεροροια .το μονο που θυμαμαι που ειχα διαβασει σαν σκευασμα με αντενδειξη χρησης στην πτεροροια ηταν ενα για σκουληκια ,το ασκαπιλλα της chevita (ασχετο με ψειρες φυσικα )

----------


## nikolas_23

Εφη καλησπερα  εχω 6 java  ολα περασαν πτερορροια οσο περνουσαν την πτερορροια δεν  ειχαν καμια αλλαγη στην οψη ηταν σαν να μην εγινε τπτ μονο που εβλεπα πουπουλα κατω μονο στο κεφαλι φανηκαν μερικα ασπρακια στο τελος ομως δεν εχασαν καθολου φτερα που να βλεπεις το δερμα τους

----------


## Efi*

Νικολα ας ελπισουμε οτι ειναι απλη πτερορροια...Θα του χορηγησω οσα  ειπαμε και βλεποντας και κανοντας.Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## nikolas_23

δωσε τους αμμο ααα και ριζι τα δικα μου τρελενονται

----------


## Efi*

Τι εννοεις?Την μονη αμμο που ξερω ειναι αυτη για να τους στρωνω τον πατο του κλουβιου.Υπαρχει και κατι αλλο σαν τροφη ας πουμε?Ελπιζω οταν παω να αγορασω java ξανα αυτη τη φορα να μου δωσουν οντως θυληκα...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Άμα ο πωλητής είναι ευσυνείδητος να είσαι σίγουρη πως δε θα σε κοροιδέψει.Όπως θα είδες και στο λίνκ που σου έχω στείλει υπάρχουν οι διαφορές απο τις οποίες μπορείς να τα ξεχωρήσεις, όπως για παράδειγμα το ράμφος και ειδικά ο δακτύλιος γύρω απο το μάτι αλλά το πιό σίγουρο είναι το κελαίδημα, μονάχα το αρσενικό κελαιδάει.

----------


## Efi*

Ναι Παναγιωτη τα ειδα τα χαρακτηριστικα.Θα προσπαθησω κι εγω να τα ξεχωρισω σωστα...

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα.Τελικα Δημητρη το feather up δεν το βρηκα.Πηρα ενα αλλο το ferti-vit της versele-laga το οποιο θα χορηγησω αυριο μεσω της αυγοτροφης.Ηταν και το μονο που βρηκα.Για το grow more 
plus ουτε λογος...

----------


## jk21

το fertivit ειναι ενα συμπληρωμα πολυβιταμινης    που στα περισσοτερα στοιχεια του ειναι ιδιο με το mutavit που προτεινεται απο την ιδια εταιρια για την πτεροροια με την διαφορα οτι εχει διπλασια σχεδον βιταμινη ε ( προτεινεται κατι τετοιο σαν βελτιωτικο της γονιμοτητας και ευρυτερα της ορθης γενετικης λειτουργιας)  και καπως λιγοτερη λυσινη ,μεθειονινη και βιοτινη σε σχεση με το μουταβιτ .τα τρια αυτα στοιχεια εχουν σημαντικο ρολο στην πτεροροια αλλα και στο φερτιβιτ δεν ειναι χαμηλα .ομως θα σου ελεγα να προτιμησεις το μουταβιτ αμα εχει και να το αλλαξεις .ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας και σιγουρα θα φερνει.ισως να θελησε να σου πασαρει το φερτιβιτ γιατι το εδινε για την αναπαραγωγη και επειδη ειναι τελος σεζον του ξεμεινε .....  πιστευω οτι και το μουταβιτ αρκει για την προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης .η βιταμινη ε στο μουταβιτ ειναι σχεδον 5 πλασιας ποσοτητας σε βιταμινη ε  (γυρω στα 20000 mg ) απο οτι σε ενα συμπληρωμα για καθε μηνα (4000 mg σχεδον )   και  οχι για καποια ειδικη περιοδο .το grow more περιμενα οτι δεν θα το εβρισκες γιατι ειναι συνηθως σε μαγαζια με κτηνιατρικα ειδη και φαρμακα

----------


## Efi*

οκ οποτε θα ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη σου και θα παω να το αλλαξω κι αν δεν το εχουν θα παρω απλως ενα αλλο πολυβιταμινουχο.Τη σπιρουλινα σε τι μορφη την παιρνεις και απο τι ειδους μαγαζια?Γιατι την βρηκα σε φυκι και μετα ειναι και αυτη που πουλανε τα φαρμακεια η οποια αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι σε σκονη (χαπια δηλ).

----------


## mitsman

Σε σκονη ειναι Εφη...
αφου φυκι ειναι..... και το ανακατευουμε με την αυγοτροφη!!!

----------


## jk21

εφη αν εχει μουταβιτ παιρνεις εκεινο .αν οχι μην το αλλαζεις .θα σου χρειαστει στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης αλλα δεν εχει και κανενα προβλημα να το δινεις 2-3 μερες καθε μηνα  ή  οπως προτεινετε το μουταβιτ σε μερες εντος πτεροροιας .ετσι κι αλλιως με μαγια ή γυρη ή σπιρουλίνα ή εστω φρεσκο αυγο καλυπτεις μια χαρα τις αναγκες σε αμινοξεα .οσο για την εξτρα βιταμινη ε δεν αποδεχομαι οτι πυρωνει τα πουλια οπως νομιζουν αρκετοι αλλα βελτιωνει τη γονιμοτητα τους ενω διορθωνει τα ορμονικα αν ειναι λαθος .δεν ντοπαρει επιπλεον .περα απο αυτο η βιταμινη ε εχει ανωτατα μη τοξικα ορια πολυ πιο πανω απο τις φυσιλογικες αναγκες .αν ειχε βιτ α ή d3  πολυ περισσοτερη (εχει την ιδια ) τοτε θα ανησυχουσα .σπιρουλινα αν βρεις σε σκονη να παρεις την ελληνικη (που καλλιεργειται στη μακεδονια ) γιατι ειναι σε ελεγχομενη κλεστη καλλιεργεια χωρις κινδυνο απορροφησης τοξιων απο την ατμοσφαιρα.η σπιρουλινα ανοικτης καλλιεργειας ενεχει κινδυνους τοξικοτητας .εγω εχω απο παλιοτερα που δεν το ηξερα αυτο ,χυμα απο μαγαζι στο κεντρο .ευτυχως αν και την χορηγω δεν ειχα ποτε ξαφνικους μαζικους θανατους ωστε να το αποδοσω στη χρηση της 
θα σου ελεγα να αγορασεις και γυρη ή μαγια

----------


## Efi*

Αγορασα σημερα ολα τα υλικα για την συνταγη της αυγοτροφης με χρηση κους-κους και θα την φτιαξω αυριο.Ελπιζω να την φανε...

----------


## jk21

τι γραφει απανω το κουσκους ; για να καταλαβω οτι πηρες καποιο που ειναι γνησιο και φουσκωνει και αβραστο .

----------


## Efi*

Ειναι αυτο που ειπες να χρησιμοποιηθει.Ειναι σε κιτρινο και μπλε κουτι  και γραφει couscous grain moyen  carrefour.Το εχεις σηκωσει και σε  φωτο και το σιγουρεψα εντελως.Επισης πηρα και ροβιτσα και κινοα για να φτιαψω βλαστημενους σπορους και να τους βαλω και αυτους στις ποσοτητες που αναφερεις στο τελος της συνταγης

----------


## jk21

και αλλες μαρκες κανουνε αρκει να ειναι ειτε βιολογικο (ειναι γνησιο τοτε ) ,ειτε εισαγωμενο .οι ελληνικες εταιριες βγαζουν  αλλη παστα που θελει βρασιμο .την ροβιτσα να την δινεις σε πιατακι σκετη ,την κινοα στην αυγοτροφη  αλλα μπορεις να την κανεις και οπως προτεινω εδω για πιο ευκολα 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CF%8E%CE%BD   με βρασιμο λιγων λεπτων

----------


## Efi*

Ακομα καλυτερα γιατι οντως ειναι πιο ευκολο.Οποτε αν την κανω ετσι την δινω και αυτη μονη της και οχι μεσα στην αυγοτροφη?σορυ εχω μπερδευτει...Καηκα απο την υπερπληροφορηση με τοσες συνταγες και θεματα που εχω διαβασει...

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις μονη της (αφου και η συνταγη αυτη εχει μεσα αυγο ,ειναι αυγοτροφη)  και μεσα σε πια αυγοτροφη; εχεις και ετοιμη που χορηγεις; αν ναι μπορεις να τα αναμειξεις (θα σου πω πως μην αγχωνεσαι ) αρκει να δινεις μεσα στη συνταγη του κουσκους και φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο.το θεωρω απαραιτητο.

αρα μου λες τι υλικα εχεις ακριβως (αναλωσιμα και ισως την πιθανη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη που εχεις και σου λεω εγω ακριβως πως θα τα κανεις.εσυ απλα πιες το πρωινο καφεδακι και μην σκοτιζεσαι)

----------


## Efi*

Καλημερα Δημητρη.Λοιπον θα γινω πιο ξεκαθαρη τωρα(οσο μπορω δηλ) που  ειμαι νηφαλια αφου δεν εχω ξαμολυθει ακομα να διαβαζω  διαφορα...Αυγοτροφη εχω ετοιμη αλλα δεν σκοπευω να την αναμειξω με την  κινοα.Αντιθετως λεω να φτιαξω αυτη με τη χρηση κους-κους και να βαλω  μεσα σε αυτη και την κινοα.Απλως εχω μπερδευτει οσον αφορα την χρηση  κους κους και βρασμενης κινοας  μαζι.Το κους κους δεν χρησιμοποιειται  για την απορροφηση και ιση κατανομη των βιταμινων που θα εχω διαλυσει  στο νερο που απορροφησε?Το ιδιο δεν μπορω να κανω και με την κινοα αν  την βρασω?Αν οντως εχω καταλαβει καλα και δηλ αυτα ισχυουν σκεφτηκα οτι  θα μου χυλωσει αρκετα το μιγμα γι'αυτο και σε ρωτησα μηπως πρεπει να την  βαλω μονη της την κινοα.Επισης θα βαλω δυο κουταλιες τησ σουπας κινοα  σε 200 γρ μιγματος αυγοτροφης οπως αναφερεις στο λινκ για την  κινοα?Επειδη η αναλογια τησ κινοα στη συνταγη με κους κους αφορα  βλαστωμενους σπορους κινοας  εκτος και αν η αναλογια ειναι ιδια και στην  περιπτωση τησ βρασμενης κινοας.Μετα απο αυτο το κατεβατο τα υλικα που  εχω ειναι οσα λες στην συνταγη αυγοτροφης με χρηση κους κους εκτος απο  σπιρουλινα.

----------


## jk21

τα προσθετα να τα διαλυσεις στο κουσκους που το νερο θα ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως κρυο και δεν θα χρειαστει να περιμενεις να κρυωσει η κινοα απο το βρασιμο (γιατι αλλιως καποια χανουν σε θρεπτικη αξια σε ζεστο περιβαλλον) .
την κινοα να την στραγγισεις με σουρωτηρι καλα .θα ετοιμασεις πρωτα την συνταγη οπως την περιγραφω (με το κουσκους ) και στη συνεχεια θα ριξεις με το κουταλι σε ποσοστο 30 % του ογκου του  ,φουσκωμενη κινοα (ακομα και ζεστη σχετικα αν βιαζεσαι )και θα ανακατεψεις (χωρις μουλτι ).αν ειναι αφρατο το μιγμα (ουτε λασπωμενο ,ουτε στεγνο εισαι οκ .αν ειναι στεγνο βαζεις λιγη κινοα παραπανω .αν ειναι προς το λασπωμενο ριχνεις λιγο τριμμα φρυγανιας ή ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (αν ειναι η ξερου τυπου )  .θα δοκιμασεις την αποδοχη απο τα πουλια .τις πρωτες μερες να εχεις αφαιρεσει την ετοιμη γιατι εχει ζαχαρη και επειδη την εχουν συνηθισει θα την προτιμουν. αν θελεις για να κανεις χρηση και της ετοιμης ,θα την πρσθετεις αντι φρυγανιας

----------


## Efi*

Ησουν σαφεστατος!Χιλια ευχαριστω για ολα!Θα επανελθω για τις εξελιξεις...

----------


## ria

> Γεια σας παιδια και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.Τα ταιζω κελα'ι'δινη,αυγοτροφη,ενα αλλο που δεν θυμαμαι  πως λεγεται και απο βιταμινες tropical και χλωροφυλλη.Ολες αυτες οι  τροφες ειναι χυμα κλεισμενες σε σακουλακια του κιλου.Επισης τους δινω  και μαρουλι.Για φωτο θα το προσπαθησω.Το site που με παρεπεμψες το εχω  δει οπως επισης και αλλα site εκτροφεων java sparrow προσπαθωντας να  σιγουρευτω για το φυλο.Στο site που μου εδωσες στο σημειο sexing javas  εκει που εχει την τετραδα φωτογραφιων η κατασταση του δικου μου  απεικονιζεται σχεδον ολοιδια στην κατω αριστερη φωτο που λεει cock επανω  στο κεφαλακι.Επισης τα εχω στο μπαλκονι παντα.Σε περιπτωση που βοηθαει  αυτο...


εφη μου διαβαζοντας ολο το θεμα δεν ξερω αν φυσικα εκανες λαθος και δεν εγραψες σωστα την τροφη που δινεις..αλλα τα παραδεισια δεν τρωνε κελαηδινη...δεν ειδα καποια αναφορα απο καποιο αλλο παιδι περαν του δημητρη και γι'αυτο στο λεω....σε παρακαλω βαλε μια φωτο της τροφης γιατι πολλοι δινουν για παραδεισια σκετη την τροφη για παπαγαλακια στην πραγματικοτητα ομως χρειαζεται και αλλους σπορους οπως πανικουμ millets κτλ...στα παραδεισια πουλια υπαρχουν ειδικοι σποροι για την κατηγορια τους...πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να τους αλλαξεις την τροφη αυτη καθως δεν περνουν τις απαραιτητες βιταμινες για τον οργανισμο τους..ισως σε αυτο να οφειλεται και η πτερροροια τους..παρολα αυτα βλεπω οτι βγαζουν νεες φυτρες...οσο για το νημα στην φωλια οταν προμηθευτεις θυληκο καλο ειναι να παρεις ινες κοκκοφοινικα οι οποιοι και δεν πλεκονται στα ποδια ισως και καποιο ειδος τσοχας..οσον αφορα την διατροφη τα παραδεισια εχουν μια μεση αναγκη παραπανω σε ζωικη πρωτεινη απο τα καναρινια...περαν του αυγου στην περιοδο πτερροροιας μπορεις να βρεις και καποιες τροφες με αποξηραμενα εντομα ειδικες για παραδεισια που θα τους τονωσουν αρκετα τον οργανισμο την δυσκολη αυτη περιοδο της πτερροροιας..εννοειται οτι δεν λειπει ποτε απο το κλουβι το σουπιοκοκκαλο και το grit η λεγομενη αμμος..συνηθως στα πετ σοπ δεν εχουν τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις για να μας καθοδηγησουν σωστα στην διατροφη τετοιων ειδων..

----------


## jk21

ΡΙΑ πιστευω στην απαντηση της η εφη λεγοντας οτι εννοει κελαηδινη για παραδεισια αυτην την τροφη πουλες εννοει απλα την λεει και αυτη κελαηδινη.οταν ειχα παραδεισια πριν καμμια 15 χρονια την λεγανε στα πετ παπαγαλινη ...

για τις ζωικες πρωτεινες που λες  ξερω οτι υπαρχει αυξημενη αναγκη στα ευρωπαικα finches ,αλλα για τα παραδεισια (zebra ) για τα ενηλικα τουλαχιστον 

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/...expansion.html
η αναγκη σε πρωτεινες ειναι μικροτερες (που λιγο ) του καναρινιου με αυξημενους τους υδατανθρακες (αμυλο ) και πεσμενα αρκετα τα λιπαρα( γιαυτο και τα μιγματα με ελαχιστους λιπαρους σπορους) .σαφως βεβαια στην διαρκεια της αναπτυξης χρειαζεται περισσοτερο ζωικη ,που πιστευω οτι το αυγο και ειδικα το ασπραδι του (που αποτελει την πιο πληρη  και καλυτερης ποιοτητας πηγη πρωτεινης ) ειναι επαρκες .αρκει να δινεται και στην φρεσκοβρασμενη μορφη του ή εστω στην οχι υψηλης επεξεργασιας αφυδατωμενη μορφη των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων .απο πλευρας πρωτεινων και κεινες ειναι οκ αλλα απο πλευρας βιταμινων (που βοηθουν στην απορροφηση των πρωτεινων) υστερουν και για αυτο εχουν συνηθως προσθετες σε συνθετικη μορφη εντος τους.οι οποιες βεβαια σε μια ανοιχτη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη μετα απο καποιο διαστημα ....

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα παιδια.Δημητρη την αυγοτροφη την εφτιαξα οπως ειπαμε αλλα  τζιφος...Ουτε που την εχουν αγγιξει.Εβγαλα τελειως την ετοιμη και  ανακατεψα αυτη που εφτιαξα με την κελαηδινη μιας που ειναι το αγαπημενο  τους αλλα και παλι τιποτα.Βεβαια ειναι νωρις ακομα για να κρινω αφου  εχτες ηταν η πρωτη μερα που τους την εδωσα.Επισης ουτε τη ροβιτσα  αγγιξαν.Κριμα...Παντως ο μικρος μερα με τη μερα καλυτερευει και τωρα  εχει σχεδον αποκατασταθει τελειως το φτερωμα του με νεο και  λαμπερο.Οποτε ηταν οντως πτερορροια ευτυχως!Λοιπον τραβηξα φωτο απο ολες  τις τροφες που δινω.Επισης εχω και σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα στο κλουβι.Εκτος  απο τις τροφες αυτες τους δινω και μαρουλι,λαχανο και απο φρουτα στα  τρελλα τους κεφια τρωνε μηλο(μονο ο ενας) και καρπουζι.Γενικα ειναι  δυσκολα στις τροφες που τους βαζω.Εχω δοκιμασει και αλλα πολλα κατα  καιρους αλλα εχουμε καταληξει σε αυτα που αναφερα.Οι τροφες ειναι χυμα  σε συσκευασιες του κιλου.Ξεκινωντας απο επανω προς τα κατω:βιταμινη που λεγεται χλωροφυλλη(ονομασιες του πετ σοπ ειναι αυτες),βιταμινη tropical,αυτη που δεν θυμαμαι πως τη λενε και τελος κελαηδινη.Αμμο ειχα παρει στην αρχη αλλα μου ειπαν οτι ειναι για να την στρωνω στον πατο του κλουβιου και επειδη αυτο που εχω ειναι τεραστιο και βαραινει πολυ το συρταρι φοβουμενη μηπως πεσει το κλουβι την σταματησα και χρησιμοποιω εφημεριδα πια.

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη τροφη ειναι ενα ειδος απο τις λεγομενες βιταμινες .... χλωροφυλλη πορτοκαλι μονο στην φαντασια τους μπορει να υπαρχει .χρωστικη καροτινη στην καλυτερη περιπτωση εχει  και στην χειροτερη (ή μαλλον υπαρχουν ακομα πιο χειροτερες)



http://www.ebcu.com/p-iron-oxide-red...ge-711320.html

(οπως βλεπετε το οξειδιο του  σιδηρου που μονο σε απειροελαχιστη ποσοτητα ειναι προτεινομενο στις τροφες ακομα και στον ανθρωπο σαν χρωστικη ,εχει διαφορα γνωστα χρωματα και αλλων σκευασματων ...και οχι μονο των λεγομενων << βιταμινων >>   )

το δευτερο ειναι μια ποικιλια μπισκοτων με διαφορα μονο στο χρωμα χρωστικης 

το τριτο ειναι το μονο που θα επρεπε να δινεις .ειναι μιγμα millet (παπαγαλινη την λενε τα πετ )  αλλα οχι και το πιο ποικιλο 


το τεταρτο ειναι κελαιδινη (εμπορικη ονομασια για το μιγμα καναρινιων ) το οποιο εχει σεμεγαλη ποσοτητα σχετικα το μαυρο μικρο σπορακι με 42 % λιπαρα που δεν το εχω καθολου σε υπολοιψη για λογους που εχω σε παμπολλες μεριες εκφρασει ,ακομα και για τα καναρια 


οταν τα κοψεις ολα εκτος του τριτου ,τοτε μπορει να δοκιμασουν και απο την φταχτη αυγοτροφη .απο αυτην φωτο δεν ειδαμε να σου πω αν κατι δειχνει οτι δεν εχει γινει σωστα ... αλλα οταν εχουν συνηθισει στα μπισκοτα και ειδικα αν τα ειχες και αυτα μεσα μην περιμενεις να σου την αγγιξουν και ειδικα αμεσως .δωσε σκετη χωρις αυτα .αν ειναι οκ απο θεμα παρασκευης θα σου την φανε συντομα .αν κανουν τα δυσκολα ανεμειξε την μονο με το πρωτο σκευασμα μισο μισο και σταδιακα καθε μερα μειωμενο

----------


## jk21

συμπληρωματικα για το οξειδιο του σιδηρου
http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e172.htm

*A**νώτατο όριο καθημερινής λήψης:* Εως 0.5 mg ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους.

δηλαδη 0.5 mg / 40  = 0.125 mg ανα πουλι 25 γρ = 0.000125 γραμμαρια ανα πουλι την ημερα ....

οτι πρεπει για το συκωτι .....

* δεν γνωριζω αν εχουν αυτη τη χρωστικη που δινει τοσο εντονο χρωμα αλλα αν ειναι αλλη μαλλον χειροτερο θα ειναι το προβλημα .αν θες ρωτα τους αν ξερουν τι χρωστικη εχουν .... σιγα μην ξερουν .αλλα σου το προτεινουν για <<βιταμινη >>

----------


## ria

δημητρη καταλαβαινω τι λες οσον αφορα την αποψη της πρωτεινης και εχεις απολυτο δικιο ομως πιστεψε με τα παραδεισια αποδειχτηκαν δυσκολα πουλια (τα δικα μου τουλαχιστον)οσον αφορα το αυγο παντα...εχω δοκιμασει σε ολα μου τα παραδεισια την αυγοτροφη που προτεινες καθως και σκετο βραστο αυγο και δεν την εφαγε κανενα..παρολο που τα καναρινια μου την τσακιζουν..εγω πλεον δινω μια μιξη απο συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη του εμποριου (καθως τρωνε μονο καποια συγκεκριμενη) συν το γνωστο σκευασμα που περιεχει εντομα και σπορους για παραδεισια συν καποια μικρη δοση αηδονοτροφης ολα μαζι ανακατεμενα και το τσακιζουν...μετα απο 1 χρονο που μαζι με την σκετη τροφη(σπορους) εδινα κατα περιοδους αυτο το μειγμα ειδα τεραστια διαφορα στο φτερωμα...και μεγαλυτερη ενεργεια..αυτο μπορει να μην ισχυει για τα java απολυτα και δεν ειμαι παντογνωστης απλα εμπειρικα μιλαμε παντα..και στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση αν δεν τρωει το αυγο ή την χειροποιητη αυγοτροφη θα πρεπει να παρει τις βιταμινες απο καπου αλλου!!!

----------


## jk21

οταν κατι οπως λες << δουλευει >> τι να σου πω. συνεχισε το .πια συνταγη αυγοτροφης ειχες κανει; ή και κανεις ακομα για τα καναρια; ειχες παραλληλα καποια ετοιμη μαζι; ειχες δοκιμασει πχ αυγοψωμο και φρεσκο αυγο μαζι τριμμενο ; ή ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με προσθηκη φρεσκου αυγου;

----------


## ria

δημητρη στα παραδεισια δοκιμασα ολα οσα εχεις προτεινει..δυστυχως δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα..δοκιμασα επισης να αναμειξω ετοιμη με σπιτικη χωρις επισης αποτελεσμα..μπορει να φταιει οτι ειναι περιεργα τα δικα μου πουλια..εχω ακουσει παντως ατομα που ειχαν θεμα και κεινα με το φρεσκο αυγο..δεν γνωριζω βεβαια αν δοκιμασαν καποια συνταγη αυγοτροφης και δεν αρεσε..μιλαω παντα για το φρεσκο αυγο..

υσ. στα καναρια εχω δωσει ολες τις παραλλαγες για να δω ποια αρεσει καλυτερα..απ'οτι καταλαβα τους αρεσαν ολες!!!!   :Happy:

----------


## Efi*

Πω πω...Τι λετε ρε παιδια...Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που μου ανοιξατε τα  ματια.Εχω και τυψεις τωρα...Απο τροφες ειχα ηδη βγαλει τα παντα απο το  κλουβι εκτος απο την παπαγαλινη αλλα τιποτα...Παντως Ρια δεν ξερω αν  ειναι το ειδος (τα παραδεισια) 'η ειναι τα δικα μου αλλα οντως  ειναι πολυ περιεργα στις τροφες!Εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα!Αυγο τρωνε μονο  μεσω της ετοιμης αυγοτροφης η οποια ειναι και αυτη χυμα  σε συσκευσια τεταρτου.Οποτε υπαρχει και μιγμα τροφης οπως και η κελαηδινη  καταλληλη για παραδεισια 'η δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα?Επισης τι  προτεινετε:συσκευασμενες τροφες 'η και χυμα ειναι οκ?Δημητρη σηκωνω και  φωτο της αυγοτροφης που εφτιαξα

----------


## jk21

Μιγματα σπορων για παραδεισια υπαρχει ειτε το πιο απλο που εχουν τα περισσοτερα πετ σοπ ειτε καποια αλλα με μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια μιλλετ (συνηθως επωνυμων εταιριων ) που θα βρεις ειτε σε πετ σοπ με μεγαλη ποικιλια σε προιοντα(ευρυτερα) ειτε κυριως στα e-shop για πτηνα 

ετοιμες αυγοτροφες δεν επιλεγω αλλα αν θα επελεγα θα επελεγα ειτε καποια με περιθωριο στην ημερομηνια ληξης και επωνυμη ειτε συσκευασμενη ειτε απο τσουβαλι (επωνυμο ) που εχει ανοιχτει προσφατα και κυριως ειναι προστατευμενο απο εντομα και τον αερα που οξειδωνει τα συστατικα της .το ιδιο συμβαινει και στην συσκευασμενη που δεν χαλα βεβαια ευκολα (ωστε να προκαλεσει λοιμωξη ) αλλα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα της μειωνονται με την παροδο των εβδομαδων (κυριως οι βιταμινες και τα λιπαρα οξεα ) 

στην αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξες εφη θα μπορουσες να  μου στειλεις τι μαρκα κουσκους εβαλες και ποσο νερο σε σχεση με τον ογκο του κουσκους αρχικα; εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχει φουσκωσει πολυ

----------


## Efi*

Εβαλα την cous cous grain moyen της carrefour που φουσκωνει μονη της.Ειχες σηκωσει μια φωτο στο λινκ που εχεις την συνταγη της αυγοτροφης.Νερο εβαλα 80ml και για να εχω ενα μετρο μετρησα στην μεζουρα των υγρων στο υψος των 50ml ποσοτητα κους κους πριν το προσθεσω στο νερο.

----------


## jk21

αν το απορροφησε τοτε εισαι ενταξει .εγω εχω λαθος εντυπωση απο την φωτο .οκ αν ειναι αφρατο ειναι οκ .το ελεγα σε αλλο ποστ και στην μυρσινη που εκανε καποια παρομοια .δωσε ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλακι και ασε για 2 ωρες εκτος κλουβιου (εκτος αν εχεις τιποτα νεογεννητα .. δεν θυμαμαι ) ακομα και τους σπορους .για να αναγκαστουν να δοκιμασουν .μην την μπλεκεις με αλλη τροφη .μετα το 2ωρο ειτε φανε ειτε δεν φανε οι σποροι ξανα μεσα ! τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## Efi*

Ναι σιγουρα την απορροφησε γιατι ξεχαστηκα με το υπολοιπο μιγμα και το αφησα παραπανω ωρα.Ο.κ θα το δοκιμασω κι ετσι μπας και.Ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------

